# Beginners Beekeeping Course-Central Texas



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

The Central Texas Beekeepers Association will hold a Beginners Beekeepers Course that is Open To The Public on Saturday, April 18.

Anyone interested in seeing if they would like to keep bees is welcome to attend. The participants will meet at 9:30 at the Washington County Fairgrounds in Brenham, Texas.

The course will have classes on what equipment you will need, protective clothing, inspecting hives and where to obtain bees. Following lunch, those interested will "suit up" and go to the hives to experience what it is like to open the hive.

Those attending are encouraged to bring a "covered dish" for the noon meal and a couple of folding or lawn chairs for sitting. The meeting will complete around 2 p.m. but noone will be run off until dark-thirty.

Please call (979) 277-0411 or email

[email protected] 

for more information.


Fuzzybeekeeper


----------

